# Contract pricing quote- Good pricing?



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I do inkjet transfers and need a contract screen printer for larger runs and jobs that don't want inkjet. I have this info from one company. Is this good (fair) pricing?

Any comments welcome...


----------



## ozzteee (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are inline with my prices and I am in los angeles.J P justpunk graphics


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

That sounds right about what we pay too... I think mine is a tad bit lower for larger quanities but very competive.


OOOzzzzzzzzzzzz.. You screen print?? Would love to talk if you do and find out your prices..
Right now believe it or not im getting my screen printing done in Tenn. lol. The guy does killer work.. and I had not found a local printer to my liking. so the shipping cost back to me add to my shirt cost.. (still cheaper than what our old local guy was charging us)
I would love to see your work and price list.. lmk otayyyyyy..
sue


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry...I don't do screen printing. Tht price list is pricing from a local company (Charlotte NC) that I am talking to about doing work for to resell.


----------



## allaboutthet (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello everyone....I am trying to type up a "contract" for to have my customers sign to help cover myself in a few areas. I would like to have an official quote that is signed by the customer if pricing is acceptable and then a contract that has to be signed stating all of the information (a recap) but want it to sound professional...Any ideas?


----------

